
Seattle OKs $1 fine for adding too much food to garbage bins - mrfusion
http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2024604656_citycompost1xml.html
======
mtmail
"“The point isn’t to raise revenue,” he said. “We care more about reminding
people to separate their materials.”"

If that's the goal, why the extra work with processing fines?

